# Microsoft Releases Mini DirectX 11.1 for Windows 7



## dark2099 (Nov 16, 2012)

Found a link to this on Tweaktown, sharing it with my fellow TPUites.  Enjoy!

Source/Info/Download


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2012)

lol, I knew it.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 16, 2012)

For anyone curious, my Windows had a whole bunch of updates to do tonight, this was not included.


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2012)

DL now. Will give it a try.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 16, 2012)

This update was installed, if, you installed IE10 preview.

A platform update is available for Windows 7 SP1 and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1

Download here--> Platform Update for Windows 7 (PRE-RELEASE version)



> This article describes a platform update for Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1) and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1. This update improves the features and performance of the following components:
> Direct2D
> DirectWrite
> Direct3D
> ...



EDIT:
In case anyone wants these:
Download location for Windows Internet Explorer 10 Pre-release for Windows 7 64-bit Edition and Windows Internet Explorer10 Pre-release for Windows 7 x86


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2012)

Got it installed it no change in any thing at all. Not even showing up as DX11.1 That was a waste of time.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 16, 2012)

trickson said:


> Got it installed it no change in any thing at all. Not even showing up as DX11.1 That was a waste of time.



But you have a HD5870, so why would you expect it to show that?


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> But you have a HD5870, so why would you expect it to show that?



I don't know I had DX9 cards that showed All the other versions, I just thought that might translate over. I do not know. I am a fucking moron!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2012)

The full DX11.1 probably won't be released until IE10 is then, at least for Windows 7.  It must have fallen behind development schedule.

I wouldn't be surprised if Windows 8 already has DX11.1.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2012)

I think I has DX11.1 "support" now?!?!
Could be the cards level of support too, can anyone who hasn't installed the add-on see what theirs says, I forgot to look before i installed it


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 16, 2012)

trickson said:


> Got it installed it no change in any thing at all. Not even showing up as DX11.1 That was a waste of time.



It's not a full DX package, it just updates part of the current DX 11 package to support some of the DX 11.1 features.  My apologizes if the thread title is misleading.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I think I has DX11.1 "support" now?!?!
> Could be the cards level of support too, can anyone who hasn't installed the add-on see what theirs says, I forgot to look before i installed it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121116/dx11-1.png


Where it says "DirectX runtime version: 11.0" is the DirectX software version.  "DirectX support version: 11.1" applies to the GTX 680.  GPU-Z says 11.1 on GTX 680 too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2012)

I has a sad then Any way to truly verify anything happened?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the updates...

AdamHubby's system's gonna be getting a new SSD and he wants to stick with 7 but Imma use server 2012 on my new system.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 16, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Where it says "DirectX runtime version: 11.0" is the DirectX software version.  "DirectX support version: 11.1" applies to the GTX 680.  GPU-Z says 11.1 on GTX 680 too.



Sure about that?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 16, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Sure about that?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121116/Capturehg.png



I agree with Ford...

Under "System Information" it states 11.0 and under "Graphics card information" it states 11.1.

If you wanna check try running dxdiag.exe and see what version it gives.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey thankyou for the tip mate, g1.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree about what? He said it applies to the 680 because sneekypeet has a 680. I have a 580 and it says the same thing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2012)

All I know is that the 11.1 is coming from the NVIDIA driver, not from DirectX nor Windows.  Maybe the GTX 580 and GTX 680 are 11.1 compatible already, maybe they aren't.  I don't know.  The important thing is, in the context of this discussion, is the "DirectX runtime version" which remains at 11.0.  dxdiag should reflect that number also saying "DirectX 11."


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 16, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Agree about what? He said it applies to the 680 because sneekypeet has a 680. I have a 580 and it says the same thing.



And it said that for my previous 470's months ago.  The NVIDIA control panel doesn't prove much.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172971


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 16, 2012)

The interesting thing is that even with a DirectX 11.1 compatible graphics card in Windows 8, the DirectX Diagnostic Tool still shows DirectX version as "DirectX 11".  When I go to the display tab though, it shows my card as compatible with DirectX 11.1.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 16, 2012)

So basically no one knows if they're running DX11.1? I can't even find a definitive answer if my card supports it. I had assumed no but haven't seen that stated officially.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2012)

the link says this isnt DX11.1 - its just some updates for DX11.0 bringing it closer to 11.1


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> The interesting thing is that even with a DirectX 11.1 compatible graphics card in Windows 8, the DirectX Diagnostic Tool still shows DirectX version as "DirectX 11".  When I go to the display tab though, it shows my card as compatible with DirectX 11.1.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121116/dx11.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121116/dx11-2.png


Strange, they changed "DDI Version: 11" in Windows 7 and earlier to "Feature levels" in Windows 8.  They also don't call it 9.0a, 9.0b, and 9.0c, they call it 9.1, 9.2, and 9.3.  I wonder where this all originated?  Is that something in the drivers too or is that something in DirectX?




Mussels said:


> the link says this isnt DX11.1 - its just some updates for DX11.0 bringing it closer to 11.1


Exactly.  It has some 11.1 libraries that IE10 requires.  The full release of DX11.1 is like to be at the same time, or just before, IE10 on Windows 7 debuts.


----------

